# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Mësimet e nxjerra nga dhuna në Kosovë

## Albo

Tani qe ka kaluar me shume se 1 muaj nga shperthimi i dhunes nderetnike ne Kosove, mendoj se ka ardhur koha qe ne shqiptaret te nxjerrim mesimet e duhura nga ato incidente te dhunshme qe mendohet se moren jeten e 30 njerezve dhe sollen nje dem material te konsiderueshem. Kosova eshte kthyer serrisht ne normalitetin e diteve te para dhunes dhe njerezit perballen tashme me hallet dhe preokupimet e tyre ditore.

Mendoj se kjo teme eshte me nje rendesi te vecante pasi ngjarjet qe ndodhen ne Kosove ishin te dhimbshme jo vetem per shqiptaret qe jetojne atje por per mbare shqiptaret ne bote. Ato ishin nje njolle e madhe turpi pasi per here te pare pas plot 5 vjetesh, mediat boterore raportuan perseri "spastrim etnik" ne Kosove, por kesaj rradhe, ndryshe nga 5 vjet me pare, viktimat ishin serbet dhe agresoret ishin shqiptaret. Sikur kjo te mos mjaftonte, djegia e kishave ne Kosove dhe xhamise ne Beograd, krijoi nje imazh te shpyrfytyruar per Kosoven dhe mbare rajonin ne syte e opinionit boteror.

Duhet te nxjerrim mesimet e duhura nga gabime te tilla qe demtojne hapur interesat dhe aspiratat tona kombetare. Ju ftoj qe te jepni mendimin tuaj mbi kete teme.

Albo

----------


## dodoni

Së pari, ato u dënuan nga të gjithë intelektualët më në zë shqiptar dhe sipas të gjitha gjasave ato u bënë nga ekstremistë budallenj apo shërbimet sekrete serbe. 

Unë jam i bindur që gjëra të tilla nuk mund të ndodhin më në të ardhmen. Shqiptarët nuk janë budallenj që të bien në gracka, kurtha të tilla më në të ardhmen.

Tung

----------


## Stresi

Êshtë tragjedi mbarkombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare që statusi politikë i Kosovës mbetet ende i pazgjidhur.Kjo status quo sjell huti dhe frustrim tek populli kosovarë dhe është burim i të gjitha të kqijave që nga papunësia deri tek shendetësia.Sot,në vitin 2004,në kosovë,në Evrope ende vdesin njerëzit në munges të shërbimit mjekësor.Ende ka fshatëra pa ujë të pijeshem,pa rrymë,pa shkolla,pa mjekë,pa ardhmeri...pa jetë.
E tëra kjo ndodhë nën administraten e UN !Pronësimi i objekteve të ndryshme frenohet nga vetë UN.Bëhet shpeshë te pamundura investimet nga jasht nga se ende nuk dihet fati përfundimëtar i kosovës.
Të jetosh nën këto kushte të vështira politike,ekonomike dhe shoqërore do të thot të ndezësh trazira dhe probleme të ndryshme.
Kur ndodhë ndonjë përparim i vogël në kosovë UN lavderohet që është rezultat i tyre e ndërsa kur ndodhin trazirat faji mbet tek kosovaret edhe pse kosovaret nuk kan gjë në dorë.
Kosova ka nevoj për UN por ka nevoj edhe të vetëvendos!!!

----------


## helene

Albo per cilet shqiptare po flet?????
 Je i sigurte qe i njeh mire shqiptaret prej aty ku je????
Teorikisht flasin te gjithe,duke pare nga jashte...

----------


## angeldust

Postueses se mesiperme po te me drejtohej mua, do t'i thoja qe ketu sigurisht qe nuk behet fjale per shqiptare qe mbajne pseudomin "helene" apo "talionke". 

Pse lejohen postime te tilla te pakuptimta ne forum si me siper?







> Êshtë tragjedi mbarkombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare që statusi politikë i Kosovës mbetet ende i pazgjidhur.Kjo status quo sjell huti dhe frustrim tek populli kosovarë dhe është burim i të gjitha të kqijave që nga papunësia deri tek shendetësia.Sot,në vitin 2004,në kosovë,në Evrope ende vdesin njerëzit në munges të shërbimit mjekësor.Ende ka fshatëra pa ujë të pijeshem,pa rrymë,pa shkolla,pa mjekë,pa ardhmeri...pa jetë.
> E tëra kjo ndodhë nën administraten e UN !Pronësimi i objekteve të ndryshme frenohet nga vetë UN.Bëhet shpeshë te pamundura investimet nga jasht nga se ende nuk dihet fati përfundimëtar i kosovës.
> Të jetosh nën këto kushte të vështira politike,ekonomike dhe shoqërore do të thot të ndezësh trazira dhe probleme të ndryshme.
> Kur ndodhë ndonjë përparim i vogël në kosovë UN lavderohet që është rezultat i tyre e ndërsa kur ndodhin trazirat faji mbet tek kosovaret edhe pse kosovaret nuk kan gjë në dorë.
> Kosova ka nevoj për UN por ka nevoj edhe të vetëvendos!!!


Shume dakord me Stresin...

Ata shkrimtare qe kritikuan shqiptaret, te mendohen dy here kur flasin, sepse kur ka qene vendi i tyre ne hall kane mare rraqet e kane ikur, kurse ishin politikane shqiptare si Rexhepi qe dolen ne mes te plumbave te armatosur vetem me fjalen e tyre, dhe i bene thirrje popullit te shperndahej paqesisht. E as ndonje Holker, e as ndonje Kadare s'eshte ne gjendje te beje sakrifica te tilla, prandaj te rrine atje e te mbyllin gojen.

*UNMIK-u e pranoi zyrtarisht pjesen e tij te fajit ne Kosove.*

----------


## helene

angel dust te duket shqip ty?
 Sidoqofte nese ti s'kuptove postimin tim,po ta shpjegoj: Ne shqiptaret jemi njerez te dhunshem,nese ti s'do ta pranosh apo dikush tjeter,me vjen keq,por eshte realiteti.

----------


## dodoni

Mendimi se ne shqiptarët jemi njerëz të dhunshëm nuk qëndron aspak fare. Neve jemi të dhunshëm aq sa edhe përëndimorët janë të dhunshëm sepse ballkansat psh. serbët janë me mijëra herë më të dhunshëm se ne që e kanë dëshmuar jo vetëm në Kosovë por edhe në Bosnjë, Kroaci dhe Slloveni. 

Atje pakënaqësitë e akumuluara qe 5 vite si dhe ato shekullore (vuajtjet shekullore të shqiptarëve nga serbët) në revolta të të gjithë popullit u shfrytëzuan nga disa të papërmbajtshëm dhe ndodhi ajo që ndodhi, por që ne jemi të dhunshëm nuk qëndron. Po të ishte ndonjë komb tjetër edhe nga më demokratët e qytetëruesit në pozitat tona do të ishte shumë më i dhunshëm se ne. 

Është shumë e rëndësishme që ngjarje të tilla të mos ndodhin më në të ardhmen, pra me një fjalë të mos ketë dhunë hiç fare sepse nga dhuna nuk ka interesa dhe dalim të gjithë të humbur por të njëjtën kohë edhe bashkësia ndërkombëtare e UNMIK duhet t'i shpejtojnë proceset atje si delegimi më i shpejtë i pushtetit vendorëve (që janë zotuar se do të jenë në gjendje ta mbajnë gjendjen në kontroll, gjë që u pa edhe në trazirat e fundit kur vetëm vendorët ishin ata që mund të ndalnin dhe shpërndanin turmat e njerëzve), përshpejtimi i procesit të privatizimit dhe zgjidhja e statusit sa më shpejtë që të jetë e mundur. 


Tung

----------


## Hyllien

Nuk mesuam asgje. Thjesht qe nje perseritje qe me ata palo njerez(serbet) nuk jetohet.

----------


## Lefter

> angel dust te duket shqip ty?
>  Sidoqofte nese ti s'kuptove postimin tim,po ta shpjegoj: Ne shqiptaret jemi njerez te dhunshem,nese ti s'do ta pranosh apo dikush tjeter,me vjen keq,por eshte realiteti.


Po eshte per keqardhje ,por eshte e vertete.
Populli yne derisa nuk mesohet t'i jep kritika vehtes nuk do te mund te del nga ky ,,kellef,, qe i'a kena vure vehtes gjate viteve te fundit.Se shum bashkombasit tane kane bere njemije te zeza neper tere boten,kena bere me shum se kinez't qe jan numerikisht me te medhenj se ne apo popujt tjere,dhe kjo eshte nje arsye qe i shtyen boten qe te BESON qe jena popull i dhunshem.
Sa i perket ngjarjeve te fundit jane shum faktor qe e kane bere qe pune te vje deri ketu,aq sa ka faj UNMIK-u kan faj edhe udheheqsit tane qe i kena zgjadhur me duart tona.Keta te fundit e kan fajin me te madh,prej dites kur eshte pranuar marveshja ne RAMBOUILLET ,deri ne pranimin e KORNIZES KUSHTETUESE qe nuk eshte aspak ne interes te popullit te KOSOVES.Prej udheheqjes se komunave ,deri tek kreu i shtetit, te gjith qe ne fillim kane nenshkruar marveshjet qe sot na e shkelin te gjitha drejtat njerzore me ADMINISTRAT FISKALE e me tona sferat e jetes,ky problem eshte lindur qe ne fillim,une mendoj se fajin duhet te lypim tek vetja dhe udheqja politike e KOSOVES,JU PERSHENDES.

----------


## Stresi

Nuk pajtohem me mendimin se ne jemi një popull i dhunëshem.Fakti që populli i kosovës rezistoj për plotë një dekad në mënyrë paqesore e verteton që dhuna nuk është pjes e kulturës shqipëtare.Mua më duket se ne shqipëtaret jemi i vetmi popull në ballkan që kurrë nuk e kemi sulmuar një popull tjetër !
Të gjitha luftërat që i kemi pas kan qenë luftë për mbrojtjen tonë.Ne e dim që në luftë ka dy faktor ushtarak:
1.Ata që sulmojn dhe
2.Ata që mbrohen
Pastaj,janë 2 politikaj kosovar që jan shpërblyer me Cmimin Saharov për paqe:
Ibrahim Rugova dhe Adem Demaci
Këtë vit I.Rugova ka marr edhe Cmimin e Evropes 2004 për paqe dhe mos t'a harojm Nënen Terezë që ka marr Cmimin Nobel për paqe.
Sic po shifet,ne kemi disa individ që populli jon i ka lindur dhe edukuar dhe që tani jan të shpërblyer me cmime të ndryshme për paqe.
Por është pak qesharake që ne jemi të dhunëshem njeri me tjetrin,dhunë ndër shqipëtare që kryesisht bazohemi në doket e vjetra të Kanunit të L.Dukagjinit.
Vëlla vrasja gati sa u shua në Kosovë kur ky fenomen i marrë ri-lindi në Shqipëri që të vazhdoj me përmasa të mëdhaja dhe tragjike.Le të shpresojm që dhuna ndër shqipëtare du të shuhet sa ma shpejt.
Shpresoj poashtu që një ditë të afërt edhe ne shqipëtaret do të bëhem pjes e familjes evropiane dhe që kultura politike dhe kombëtare do të ngritet në nivelin më të lart civilizues.

Me nderime

Stresi

----------


## Stresi

Nuk pajtohem me mendimin se ne jemi një popull i dhunëshem.Fakti që populli i kosovës rezistoj për plotë një dekad në mënyrë paqesore e verteton që dhuna nuk është pjes e kulturës shqipëtare.Mua më duket se ne shqipëtaret jemi i vetmi popull në ballkan që kurrë nuk e kemi sulmuar një popull tjetër !
Të gjitha luftërat që i kemi pas kan qenë luftë për mbrojtjen tonë.Ne e dim që në luftë ka dy faktor ushtarak:
1.Ata që sulmojn dhe
2.Ata që mbrohen
Pastaj,janë 2 politikaj kosovar që jan shpërblyer me Cmimin Saharov për paqe:
Ibrahim Rugova dhe Adem Demaci
Këtë vit I.Rugova ka marr edhe Cmimin e Evropes 2004 për paqe dhe mos t'a harojm Nënen Terezë që ka marr Cmimin Nobel për paqe.
Sic po shifet,ne kemi disa individ që populli jon i ka lindur dhe edukuar dhe që tani jan të shpërblyer me cmime të ndryshme për paqe.
Por është pak qesharake që ne jemi të dhunëshem njeri me tjetrin,dhunë ndër shqipëtare që kryesisht bazohemi në doket e vjetra të Kanunit të L.Dukagjinit.
Vëlla vrasja gati sa u shua në Kosovë kur ky fenomen i marrë ri-lindi në Shqipëri që të vazhdoj me përmasa të mëdhaja dhe tragjike.Le të shpresojm që dhuna ndër shqipëtare do të shuhet sa ma shpejt.
Shpresoj poashtu që një ditë të afërt edhe ne shqipëtaret do të bëhem pjes e familjes evropiane dhe që kultura politike dhe kombëtare do të ngritet në nivelin më të lart civilizues.

Me nderime

Stresi

----------


## Stresi

Presidentit Rugova i jipet Çmimi i Evropës 2004




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

       Prishtinë, 26 mars 2004 - Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi i ka ndarë Presidentit të Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, Çmimin e Evropës për vitin 2004. Kryetari i Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi, Dr. Aloiz Mok (Alois Mock), ish-ministër i Jashtëm i Austrisë, ka njoftuar përmes një letre dërguar Presidentit Rugova ditën e enjte se bartës të mëhershëm të Çmimit të Evropës janë: 

Mbreti i Spanjës Huan Karlos, 
Helmut Kol, 
Ronald Regan-i, 
Oto fon Habsburg dhe 
Emil Konstantinesku. 

Koha dhe vendi i dhënies së çmimit për Presidentin Rugova do të bëhen të njohura më vonë.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Rreth 1 muaj para se te ndizeshin flaket e dhunes ne Kosove, ish-kongresmeni Amerikan Joseph DioGuardi vizitoi Toronton. U ndodha edhe une ne ate eveniment. Gjeja qe me beri pershtypje nga biseda me te (pervec tupee-se te llahtarshme qe kishte) ishte nje publikim teper profesional me ngjyra, me flete te lemuara, i titulluar Kosovo Crucified, me sakte 'si Shqiptaret djegin kisha'. Botuesit e atij fashikulli dihet se kush jane. Gjithe Kongresi Amerikan kish marre nje kopje. 1 muaj me vone Shqiptaret nisin te djegin kisha.....

Nuk dua te shfajesoj Shqiptaret, por ne pergjigje te komentit pa vend te Helene se 'shqiptaret jane te dhunshem': Turrma e dhunshme nuk permban asgje shqiptare ne vetvete. Nqs Helene sheh ndonje prirje drejt dhunes per veten e vet, kjo s'do te thote qe gjithe populli yne eshte i tille.

----------


## outlaw

Shqiptarët janë të ndërgjegjshëm dhe kanë të drejtë të kenë shtetin e tyre. Por ata e ndjejnë vehten të kërcënuar kur serbët i kanë rrëmbyer manastiret e tyre e kthyer në serbe dhe e paraqesin Kosovën si djepin e tyre. Në këtë këndvështrim shqiptarët kanë të drejtë në veprimet e tyre, pasi dhe në një shtet të Kosovës, objektet kryesore serbe të kultit, me një numër të kufizuar serbësh,  do të ishin si gozhda e Nastradinit. Lufta e Dytë Botërore i shpëtoi pa u deportuar në Turqi si turq, shqiptarët e Kosovës dhe të viseve të tjera shqiptare në ish Jugosllavi. Për herë të dytë ata i shpëtoi lufta Amerikano-Europiane kundër Serbisë më 1999. 
Por në gjendjen aktuale Bota Sllave, përbën rrezik të përhershëm për Kosovën në veçanti dhe çeshtjen shqiptare në përgjithsi. Përballja me këtë realitet do ta detyronte Sekretarin e Përgjithshëm të NATO-s z. Jap de Hop Skefer, që në intervistën e dhënë gazetës Koha Ditore më 22 prill 2004 të deklaronte:  Nuk do të ketë shpërblim për forcat ekstremiste. dhe në vijim Është iluzion të mendohet se për shkak se fraksionet ekstremiste të shqiptarëve të Kosovës, djegin shtëpi dhe kisha serbe mund të realizohen më shpejt qëllime politike. Eshtë e kundërta kjo vetëm e largon Kosovën nga qëllimi. Me këtë deklaratë, fuqitë vendosëse dhanë mesazhin se nuk do të nguten dhe ti dënojnë serbët se nuk arritën të deportojnë më shumë se 500 mijë shqiptarë në Turqi sipas marrëveshjes së fshehtë sllavo-turke. 
Shqiptarët i kanë vetë mundësitë për ti realizuar ambicjet e tyre. Përderisa është e vërtetuar me prova të pakundërshtueshme se ata u  konvertuan me dhunë në fenë muhamedane, është normale që ata të kthehen në besimin e të parëve të tyre. Këtë gjë ata mund ta bëjnë në mënyrë plebishitare, ndërsa kolonët të ruajnë besimin e të parëve të tyre.  Me këtë veprim ata do të thërrmonin brenda ditës pretendimet serbe dhe do të kishin të drejtë të pakundërshtueshme të ktheheshin në objektet e kultit të të parëve të tyre të okupuara nga serbët.
Duke i takuar asaj pjese të popullsisë që ka pësuar persekutimin 
më të madh dhe ka mbijetuar si i paligjshëm gjatë 450 vjetëvë të pushtimit otoman, kur renegatët dhe kolabracionistët kanë përfituar të gjitha privilegjet që të jep bashkëpunimi me pushtuesin në kurriz të popullit tënd, duke qenë thuajse i përjashtuar dhe në barazi formale pa pjesmarrje në pronësim dhe në pushtet në gati një shekull shtet shqiptar, pra duke bërë pjesë tek humbësit, nuk kam të drejtë ta jap këshilla fitimtarve. Është në radhë të parë e drejtë e inteligjencës muhamedane shqiptare kudo që ndodhet, e politikanëve të shquar Sali Berisha, Arbër Xhaferri, Hashim Thaçi, Ali Ahmeti  që të jetë quajnë të fituar përfundimisht betejën nga  Xhihadit Islamik dhe ta lenë ceshtjen shqiptare në dorë të fatit, apo të ndjekin rrugën e disa intelektualëve të moderuar dhe të Ibrahim Rugovës, intelektualit e politikanit të shquar shqiptar, të cilit duke realizuar monografinë e Pjetër Bogdanit ju dha mundësia njohë thelbin e kulturës përendimore të të parëve të tij. 
Mund të mos jetë i preferuar,  pse  pati dhe një fund tragjik, por megjithatë shqiptarëve mund tju vijë në ndihmë filozofi gjerman Niçe. Duket sikur ai i ka njohur e ka shkruar posaçërisht për rastin e tyre. Ai ka shkruar në Udhëtari dhe hija e tij se: Kush kërkon të ndahet nga një fe apo nga një parti beson se është e nevojshme që ta hedhë poshtë atë. Po ky është një mendim fodull. Eshtë vetëm e nevojshme që ai të dallojë qartë se çfarë grepash e mbanin tërhequr deri tani me këtë parti apo këtë fe dhe se si këto tani nuk e pengojnë më, cilat opinione e kishin shtyrë nga ajo anë dhe se si tani e shtyjnë gjetkë. Vetëm për arsye të ngushta të ndërgjegjes ne kemi shkuar nga ana e asaj feje ose e asaj partie; pra nuk duhet të shtiremi për këtë kur ndahemi prej tyre. 
Ndërsa me strukturat e tanishme të botës shqiptare në Kosovë, dhe me rifillimin e Xhihadit Islamik nga Al-Qaeda etj, pretendimet serbe për Kosovën mbeten të besusheme dhe paraqesin rrezik konstant për nacionin shqiptar.

----------


## Taulant-Dardani

outlaw:

Nuk di se nga bazohesh kurr nxjerr nje teori te tille te Islamit dhe Kosovareve.  Shkruan per nje nocion qe nuk ka kontekst ne ngjarjet e fundit te Kosoves dhe Kosvareve ne pergjithesi.  Shume shkenctare politke dhe politikane ne pergjithesi kane shkruar se tragjedia me e madhe eshte kur feja perzihet ne politike.  

Kishat u djegen jo per shkak te urrejtjes ndaj fese ortodokse apo Kristiane ne pergjithesi, por per shkak te urrejtjes se etnicitetit--Serbit.  Pastaj shqiptaret u konvertuan ne shumice ne shkeullin e 17 dhe 18.  Feja islame ka futur rrenje te thella ne popullin Shqiptaret.  Dhe, nuk eshte vertetuar me prova se Shqiptaret u koncertuan me dhune...perderisa disa jane knvertuar me dhune, shumica u asimiliuan me kalimin e kohes.  Nuk di se ku i merre ti at teza apo hipoteza...apo sic thua ti Prova.

Tii quan disa aktiviste si "intelegjence muhamedane" .  Prape them se ky veshtrim eshte paksa qesharake.  Ne menidmin tim intelegjenca muhamedane nuk egziston..as tek keta extremiste ne lindjen e aferm, e as tek ne Shqiptaret..sidomos tek ne.  PSe disa prej tyra kane emra Arabike, koj nuk don te thote se ata jane  ushtare te Xhihadit, sic thua ti.  TE gjithe keta jane Ateiste e jo njerez te fejes.  Te lutem mos ngaterro religjionin me diplomacine.

Mirepo sic shoh nga shkrimi , juve ju paska penguar shume fakti se ato kisha u djegen ne Kosove.  Edhe une nuk pajtohem me kete akte.  Ata te cilet e beren kete gje gjendeshin ne nnje gjendje euforike.  Dhe sic e dine ti, kur emocionet mbizoterojne trurin, atehere gjithcka mund te ndodhe.

MOs harro se Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria.  Kur ti bene nje klasifikim te teille te ppullit tone: pra, Musliman vs Kristiane, atehere ju jeni ai qe ende gjendeni ne kohen e Gurit.  

Pershendes te gjithe,

Tuki

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Pershendetje

Tema  e  shtruar  e  lexova  gjithashtu dhe  shkrimet e  mesiperme.
Disa  thane  fjale te  dhunshme dikush  tha  nderkombetar disa  kombetar  e  disa  thane  snjifni kombin(shqiptaret) etj..
Shqiptaret ne qofte se qenkan te dhunshem atehere  serbet  ç'duhet te jene
per  masakrat  qe  ben ne  vitet   1999  ne kosove  duke  perzene  shqiptaret  nga  vatra  e  tyre.Apo  duhet  tu  japim dekorat per  kete  veprim  serbeve.
Shqiptaret ne  Kosove  S'jane  duke  kerkuar  diçka  te  jashtzakonshme  perveçse  lirine  e  fjales se  jetes se  tyre.
Dhe  mendoj se  kjo eshte  nje  veprim me se i drejt.
Zonjushja  Helene   ti qe  thua  si  i vlerson nga  larg shqiptaret  ja te  them  une si vlersohen.qe  e  jetova  pak  mund te them se  qe te them shume duhet te kisha marre pkese ne  lufte por gjithsesi  ate qe kisha mundesi bera.
Kur  serbet  vrisnin shqiptare sikur  gjuanin lepuj neper  pyll  jo sikur ishim njerez dhe kosovaret kane  marre rruget emergimit  si te  mundnin njera nga ato rruge  eshte dhe  turqia.e cila  une  ndodhem per momente.Te shikoje njerez pa krahe ose te degjoje nje  foshje  qe  me vrane  familje  para kembve dhe  nje  vajze te re qe  me  perdhunua  kur  thoshte   mendoj se  njofje  me te mire se  kjo  ska.

Ngjarjet qe  ndodhen  ne  17-18  mars  per  mendim tim  jane  shume  te  vogla dhe  shqiptaret  sben  gje  fare.veçse  mbrojten  veten.

Mesimi  eshte  ky  qe  duhet te nxjerrim : Kosova eshte  e  shqiptarve dhe e atyre duhet te ngelet jo  te vine serbet dhe te na  ndjekin nga shtepia.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Ngjarjet qe  ndodhen  ne  17-18  mars  per  mendim tim  jane  shume  te  vogla dhe  shqiptaret  sben  gje  fare.veçse  mbrojten  veten.


Shqiptaret njollosen edhe me tej emrin e tyre ne Perendim. E meqe Perendimi do vendose per te ardhmen e tyre ajo qe u be ishte KRYEKEPUT BUDALLALLIK.

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

> Shqiptaret njollosen edhe me tej emrin e tyre ne Perendim. E meqe Perendimi do vendose per te ardhmen e tyre ajo qe u be ishte KRYEKEPUT BUDALLALLIK.


Perendimi qe  dashka  te vendos per  shqiptaret  ç'pret  qe  nuk  vendos  apo   pret  qe  te  vritet  edhe  ca  njerez  se u vrane  pak.
Kete  ta  harrojne  shqiptaret  perendim  apo  lindje   pa  sakrificen e  tyre  skane  per  te  vendosur  bota  te  ardhme  per  shtepine  e  tyre ."Gomarin  nga  balta  e  nxjerr i  zoti"    shofim  seç  po  ben  unik  do  presim  akoma  perendimin  ne.  

Asnje  shtet   asnje   direktiv  se  ka  ndihmuar  shqiperine  ndershmerish  sot  dhe  ata qe  duan t e ndihmojne   duan t e kepusin  nje  cope  toke  apo  diçka  tjete r nga  shqiperia  ket e e  kemi  pare  nder  shekuj  dhe  e  kemi  dhe  shembulll  te fresket  me  shtet  fqinje.


Me  Respekt  ShejTaNi

----------


## Genti^Itali

Skemi ca duam dhuanen (posht dhuna)

Gjerat esht mir ti besh me konsensuse jo dhun
ne duhet te matim mesim nga ngjarjet ne kosov
dhe me te vertet esht nje ngjarje e dhimshme

helene ti ke gabuar qe je shprehur ne ate menyr-
ndaj Albos pse mos doje ti qe te vinim ne luft ne qe ta perjetonim
mjafton edhe kjo qe po bejm njerzit kan nevoj ne ca raste per moral

E sa per punen qe ne shqiptaret qekemi te dhunshem sesht aspak realiteti
sic ke then ti mesiper
Ne perendin esht me keq dhe njerzit jan me te eger se ne, po ne kemi namin
e keq ( me mir te dali syri sesa nami) Fjal me vent.

Ska si shqiptarët/et

Genti:

----------


## outlaw

Shume nga ju permendin faktin e dhunes se Serbeve ndaj Kosovareve, kjo eshte e vertete qe ne rreth 100 vjet Kosovaret jane keqtrajtuar nga Serbet, por nuk kane pasur vetem ane negative nga pushtimi Serb. Kosovaret ne vitet 80 kane pasur pashaporta Serbe te cilat ishin me te vlefshme se ato Amerikanet, kane pasur nje pasurim ne mase te popullsise gje qe Shqiperia nuk e ka pasur kurre ose e pati ne nje fare menyre ne vitet 92-96, Kosova kurre nuk eshte renditur nder vendet e fundit ne Europe per nga zhvillimi ekonomik ndersa Shqiperia ka rreth 100 vjet qe nuk e leshon kete vend. Kosova qe pas largimit nga Serbia nuk ka pare asnje lloj zhvillimi ekonomik por vetem renie ekonomike aq sa ne statistikat e fundit 15% e popullsise jeton ne varferi te tejskajshme dhe 30% ne varferi. Pra arrijme ne konkluzionin qe kosovaret nuk vepruar drejt me djegien e kishave sepse nga opinioni boteror kjo nuk vleresohet si nje shenje pozitive per qeverisjen e Kosoves nga vendesit por vetem nga forcat nderkombetare. Dhe siç e kam then mesiper kishat e Kosoves jane nder kishat me te vjetra ne Ballkan dhe nuk duhen pare me syrin si vepra Serbe por si simbole kulturore te popullit shqiptar. Shqiperia e pesoi nga ideja per te shkaterruar çdo gje te ndertuar nga Enver Hoxha, kur fare mire ato mund te rinovoheshin dhe te perdoreshin me efiçence.

----------

